# Eldon 3-D Senic Kit "Sea Lab" info please



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

I recently picked this kit up it is by Eldon it's a type of diorama in a picture frame and is a under water scene. Any info on this kit would be appreciated. Year issued , scale , value , ect... It is in a mailer box that is original to the kit. Did they all come like that? Thanks


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, I had forgotten this. I had one as a kid and loved it. Mine came in a box and I bought it at a store. I played with the items mostly. I don't remember the shark so much as the other items. I remember painting the Moray Eel and trying to do the stripes on the body. I was fond of the turtle too. Thanks the the memories!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I know of a Space one also...1966 I believe...









Also check this old thread out...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229381&highlight=Eldon+3-D
Mcdee


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yep 1966,There is three kits:
2935 3-d scenic Moon Survey 1/11 scale
2936 3-d scenic Sea Lab Diorama 1/14 scale
2938 3-d scenic Prehistoric Diorama 

2937 ?

BRIAN


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Maybe someone should pass this on to the guys at Atlantis. Then once Atlantis releases the Space Explorers diorama we could convince one of our aftermarket decal folks to do a "Major Matt Mason" decal set...


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Montgomery Ward sold it in the Christmas catalog around that time period. That's where I got mine. Same brown box. Thx for the pics, I'd love to get that one again. The background was so cool I cut it up and used it on my aquarium.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I've wondered if the parts are ex-Aurora, maybe something that never saw the light of day production. The construction, detail and molding sure seem Aurora-esque if you ask me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Eldon was their own company. I have some of their tiny airplane kits. They seem to be crude copies of Renwal and old Japanese stuff. I don't think any of their tooling came from another company like Aurora (these certainly did not).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Be nice to see these kits reissued. Do the moulds still exist?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't remember seeing these when I was young,but I aquired the Moon Survey kit awhile back on ebay,which took quite a long time,due to their rarity. I never saw either of the other 2 kits. Love to see the Prehistoric one. My Moon Survey was missing the background,and the vacuform base,but the kit parts were still sealed,so they are mint. The box is really huge on the Moon Survey kit,with excellent boxart. I wonder if the molds still exist. Reissues would be cool,but probably only to us old folks.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That sub in the background looks like Cousteaus'.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The molds for some of the Eldon stuff still exists, or did exist up until the 1980s. Eldon is best known (if they are known at all) for a few show car kits like the Pink Panther. These were reissued out of Japan circa 1988-1990. They may have been put out by Union, who also reissued some of the IMC cars at the same time. I used to sell the reissues in the shop I worked at back then. Nowdays, even the Japanese reissues bring obscene amounts on eBay.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had the space one when growing up- I loved the Robot with the camera head!

.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's a picture of my Eldon "Moon Survey" kit. This was found in a flea market already built, unpainted, and a glue bomb to boot. After much cleaning, and building a new base for it, this is the end result.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Looks like Major Matt Mason!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Now that you mention it, it does.


----------

